# Christmas Trees and Hedgies



## pezlin (Dec 6, 2008)

(hey, that rhymes!)

Hello all,

I'm curious about what kind of real Christmas trees should be avoided if Hedgehogs are in the house. I've got two (Sonic and Prickles) that reside in a nice area back in the office of my apartment. The tree will go in the living room and the only time they'll come into contact with it is during their weekly supervised excursions around my home.

I figure that if cedar trees were available, they'd most certainly be a no-no... but are there any other real trees that should be avoided?

Thanks in advance!

- Pez


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think any type of Christmas tree would be acceptable. Most are Douglas/Noble/Grand firs, which shouldn't give off enough phenols to bother a hedgie. I'm not aware of anyone using cedar trees, but I could be wrong. :?


----------

